# vmware and networking

## Doorsdown

I'm running the vmplayer

```

Could not open /dev/vmnet8: No such file or directory

Virtual device Ethernet0 will start disconnected.

```

i don't know why its vmnet8, vmnet0 is there. I'm not sure what kind of info is needed so feel free to ask.

Thank you in advance.

----------

## nielchiano

 *Doorsdown wrote:*   

> i don't know why its vmnet8, vmnet0 is there. I'm not sure what kind of info is needed so feel free to ask.

 

Not sure either. Doesn't the vmware init script take care of that? (is it started? try restarting it)

I think vmnet8 is used for bridged or host-only access or so

----------

